# Looking For Sunfire Cinema Grand Service Manual



## Otto

Hi there,

Anyone know where I can get a service manual for a Sunfire Cinema Grand 5x200 amp. This is the original, 19" amp. I know that the factory will do service for a flat fee of $350, but I don't want to go that way if I can help it. I have a guy locally that can probably do it cheaper, and I'm sure a service manual would help him get to it more quickly.

Anyway, let me know if you can help.

Thanks.


----------



## Otto

So I sent my Sunfire Cinema Grand back to the Sunfire factory for repair. As far as I know, everything turned out fine. For $350 they claim that they pretty much got it back to factory specs, upgraded parts, etc. The people at Sunfire were very conscientious; they called when they got it, they called while they were working on it to discuss issues, and they called when they shipped it back. All in all, a good experience and recommendation for Sunfire and its products. :T 

The bad news is with UPS (again, again, again :hissyfit: ). I picked it up at the UPS center last night (after my wife waited around all day for the delivery, then the guy didn't ring the doorbell and just left another note). I didn't open the box at the shop, as my family was in the car and I wanted to get home. But -- now surprise -- that when I did open it, it was damaged. It looks like something hard and small pierced the box (I can fit my thumb through the hole), went through the foam and hit the case of the amp. It apparently hit it hard enought to carry through the case, knocking base plate out of alignment and warping the other side of the case as well. :no: :teeth: 

Here are some pics.

Side # 1 from two angles:
















Side # 2:









The baseplate now out of alignment:









So, I can't imagine that this happened on its trip to Sunfire (I used FedEx), and that in my three calls with them, they didn't say "hey, was this amp damaged when you sent it in? I can' screw it back together..." Also, the box and foam show evidence that would agree with the damage to the amp. Different boxes were used for each trip. Also, the Sunfire site warns that the amp needs to be packaged properly or the shippers won't honor insurance. For the trip to Sunfire, they (Sunfire) sent me an official box and foam (for free) so that I could properly pack it. They used a similar box and packaging for the return trip. I'm assuming that this type of packaging will pass as "properly packed" -- especially since they are warning us about potential problems with insurance. 

Anyway, I'm just looking for opinions on others' experiences with the UPS claims service. I didn't even plug this in to my system, and I don't want to. There may or may not be latent electrical damage, and I don't care to find out. I just want to get paid out for this amp and get on with it. *I guess I'm just looking for any advice on making it through the claims process in the best possible manner for me, the guy with the broken amp. * I'm afraid I'm gonna get the run around forever.

Also, I think this is also gonna be my last use of UPS. When I received my Mach5 MJ-18s, one of them was bent up around the frame. I decided to just screw it down in the IB manifold and it's been OK, even though it was clearly damaged. I just didn't want to deal with it. Then they sent me a $40 bill for customs stuff, which I think should have been built in to the cost of shipping. I paid them, minus their $25 "brokerage fee." I've seen them ship an item of mine from the east coast to Denver and then right on to Nevada, then back to Denver. They didn't ring the bell yesterday, although my wife was waiting for the box all day long. They just cannot seem to get it right, so I will from now on request any and all vendors to use someone else, anyone else. I have not had problems with FedEx, and I've had very good luck with the USPS. No more UPS. 

OK. Rant done. I'm just agitated because I wanted my amp back, and, for about 20 minutes, I thought I had it.

Lemme know if you know the best way to deal with these people (and don't worry, I'll be nicer when I talk with them today...).

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## Sonnie

:holycow: that is serious there... wow! 

I've had a claim with UPS on a McIntosh amp that the front glass was cracked on it when delivered. Not even any evidence of the box being dropped but they still paid the claim no problem. I'd say they'll take care of you with all the info you have.


Now, why are your inline images not showing up... :scratch:


----------



## Otto

Hey Sonnie,

Dunno about the inline images. It says they are "Images Pending Approval". Do they need to be checked by Leonard?


----------



## Sonnie

Ah... I didn't even see that part... I am blind :rubeyes: Yeah... this is the forum that has to have threads and attachments moderated. :sarcastic:


----------



## Otto

Hi,

Wanted to follow up on my damaged Sunfire story. It went back to Sunfire after the Thanksgiving holiday through UPS. UPS picked it up at my house and returned it to the sender without doing the inspection as they said they were going to do. I'm not exactly sure what happened to get Sunfire and UPS talking, but I guess they did. In the end Sunfire fixed everything and sent it back to me in excellent condition. It's working fine again. Kelly at Sunfire did a lot of the leg work and talking with me on the phone and was an excellent help and representative for Sunfire. All-in-all Sunfire was excellent to work with and I will likely be keeping that amp for some time to come.

UPS on the other hand is in the bozo-bin. I will never intentionally use them again. :thumbsdown: I can't promise that FedEx or the USPS won't ever break anything, of course, but they never have so far (well, I did have a problem once with USPS years ago, to be fair). FedEx got three TOILETS to this house without breaking anything! FedEx got my new speakers here without a scratch! Yeah, if you google for "UPS sucks" and "FedEx sucks", you get pretty much the same types of complaints, but I'll take my chances with anyone but UPS. I encourage any of you to do the same!

Also, one quick note about something I mentioned in another thread. UPS had sent me a separate bill for my MJ-18 woofers that I ordered from Canada. I sent them a full page letter about how they were scamming for "brokerage fees" and that I would not pay them. I paid the taxes from the US government and whatever else, but not these "fees". I never heard back from them. Well, when I was going through this damage thing, I googled UPS for this and that and found that there is/was a class-action lawsuit against them for the "delayed billing" stuff. What a crock.

It was really interesting to see the absolute contrast in company behavior between Sunfire and UPS. The difference between a company cares about individual customers, and one that's too big to care.

OK, I'm don't ranting about UPS. I've really had to concentrate to be able to "let it go." I know it's not worth it, but it's hard...

Have a great day!


----------



## lcaillo

I can confirm the difficulty of dealing with UPS. We regualarly get extra charges on our account and have to call them, dispute them and threaten to cut them off. When we have had claims for damages, they routinely deny the claim, again, until we ***** loud enough then they pay. Anytime we ship anything of value, we double box it. They have even managed to damage a unit double boxed. As you pointed out, the others are not necessarily any better. We get FedEX shipments with damage as well. All I can recommend is to over box and pad equipment that has to be shipped.

Kudos to Sunfire on the excellent support.


----------



## Sonnie

Sounds like Sunfire really gleamed in this situation and I would expect no less from them... I think they are a top notch company for the most part.

I've had my share of troubles with UPS, Fed-Ex, BAX Global and USPS. BAX was actually my worst experience and the most aggravating to deal with. UPS was prompt and paid up as they should have. I think it all boils down to what kind of mood they are in as to how you are treated.


----------

